# Non Habitual Residency Tax



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

I am applying for NHR tax status. In order to apply I need a form from the UK to prove I was a residencial tax payer there for the last 5 years.

Has anyone gone through the process and can tell me what form I am looking for

Thanks in advance


Andy


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

andycastle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for NHR tax status. In order to apply I need a form from the UK to prove I was a residencial tax payer there for the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


You can apply online at HMRC. Do an Internet search for "uk certifate of residence" and bob etc....
HMRC will send you the letter in about 6 weeks!


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*Need a form?*



andycastle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for NHR tax status. In order to apply I need a form from the UK to prove I was a residencial tax payer there for the last 5 years.


If the suggested six weeks is a problem, I would suggest to submit the application for NHR status without the HMRC certificate, as PT not always explicitly requires it. I'm not sure how they check if this requirement is met, or if they even do it at all every time, but I would think that your application would be decided quicker if you bring the certificate with your application. I only mention this as you don't say who told you that you need it.:juggle:

(The "six weeks problem" might be related to the info given in another thread here, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...al-residents-scheme-deadline.html#post6108873 )


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, I have received the cert from HMRC. 

The fincas in my area stipulate that a tax residency certificate is needed and that it must cover the previous 5 tax years. As with all autocratic procedures here I find a "belt and brace's" approach gives the best chance of success


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

sorry meant burocratic 

OTE=andycastle;9262026]Thanks, I have received the cert from HMRC. 

The fincas in my area stipulate that a tax residency certificate is needed and that it must cover the previous 5 tax years. As with all autocratic procedures here I find a "belt and brace's" approach gives the best chance of success[/QUOTE]


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry meant burocracy


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*PT bureaucracy*



andycastle said:


> Sorry meant burocracy


Thank you for eliminating the last shred of doubt with what you mean by autocracy, as PT is not the Grand Duchy of Tuscany.:confused2: By the way, I should grasp at the opportunity to clarify my inconsistent usage of "PT". I hope it is clear from the context whether I mean "Portugal" or "Portuguese Tax Authority" (I wouldn't use PTA in this context). I notice with pleasure that the suggested usage is similar to travelling-man's, in a recent posting: "impossible to get the various paperwork needed to get PT NHS registration".


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

andycastle said:


> Thanks, I have received the cert from HMRC.
> 
> The fincas in my area stipulate that a tax residency certificate is needed and that it must cover the previous 5 tax years. As with all autocratic procedures here I find a "belt and brace's" approach gives the best chance of success


The local 'Finanças' are not entitled to request this certificate at the application stage - the application is processed centrally in Lisbon, and this is not normally required unless there is some question as to whether you were previously a resident (and not notified of your change of address). However, it is a good idea to have such a certificate on hand in case of subsequent audits or questions arising.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

TonyJ1 said:


> The local 'Finanças' are not entitled to request this certificate at the application stage - the application is processed centrally in Lisbon, and this is not normally required unless there is some question as to whether you were previously a resident (and not notified of your change of address). However, it is a good idea to have such a certificate on hand in case of subsequent audits or questions arising.


This is absolutely true. But it is a requirement by law to be entitled to NHR privilege that you have not been domiciled in Portugal or in a tax haven with which PT has no OECD tax treaty, for the preceding five years, if I remember correctly, whereas proof of your whereabouts for past times is not. If you have the certificate already it won't harm your application to submit it to Lisbon with the other paper work. To be on the safe side I sent mine directly to Lisbon, but they say that the local PT will forward your application for you. I hold the principle of Bells and Whistles in high regard (or was it Belts and Braces).:spit:


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Belts and whistles or bells and braces might work just as well


----------

